# help...Can't find a PM9 anywhere!!



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Help dudes, I went to a big gun show in San Antonio, Texas and foud one Kahr PM9 in the whole show and it was WAY overpriced!!!
tried 4 different gun shops in San Antonio and nobody had one.

I am resorting to trying to find one thru and on-line dealer, I have a good buddy that owns a pawn shop and has his FFL License so I sould get it shipped to him.

any info is greatly appreciated.......signed frustrated future Kahr onwer!!:smt076


----------



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know what you are looking to spend but here are a few dozen to look at.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.aspx?T=kahr pm9

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9314461

http://www.thegunnetwork.com/prgs/gbc3_pricecomp_displaycategory.cgi?searchphrase=kahr+pm9&x=34&y=11

Good Luck
John


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

has anybody used arizona gun runners???


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

bueller....bueller....bueller...;.


----------



## Panther (Aug 11, 2009)

I searched all over the internet and Ozark Guns had the best price on my PM9


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

border bandit32 said:


> bueller....bueller....bueller...;.


What's that mean? Its in almost all of your threads. just curious?!


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

ever seen "Ferris Buellers day off" a movie from back in th 80's, It was a seen in that movie!


----------



## wagon (Sep 26, 2009)

Just bought a PM9 from my LGS for $575 std sight. They still have a Diamond Black for $620 - also std sight.

They have ordered a CW9 per my request some 4 weeks ago and still no sign of it. Originally I wanted to wait coz it is less money, but after seeing the latest PM9 model with that stupid safety (ain't it fugly with that engraved warning?), I decided to pick up the "original" PM9 in case it (may) got replaced.


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

border bandit32 said:


> has anybody used arizona gun runners???


I bought mine through these guys and had a great experience using them. Really good service and I even got my gun quicker than they said.

give them a call.


----------

